

Did The Universe Just Happen? [April 1988] - comatose_kid
http://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/issues/88apr/wright.htm

======
lmm
I find a discrete model of spacetime very attractive, for much the same reason
given here; the real continuum is intuitively too big for space to run on it.
I took an interest in the causal sets approach to quantum gravity for this
reason.

However, unfortunately, there's simply no evidence for it. There's an argument
that discrete spacetime would lead gases to heat up over time, but this hasn't
been observed to happen, so either the discrete structure of the universe is
pretty small, or it really is continuous.

